# cub cadet with V8



## petervanhal (Mar 6, 2011)

My chevy powered cub cadet is ready for pulling, it weighs in at 1500 bls.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's sick! How about some pictures Peter?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is that the one you had last year, or have you a new one or made some changes? If it's the one I think it is, it's a wild looking beast. Throw some pictures up for us!
Cheers


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

petervanhal said:


> My chevy powered cub cadet is ready for pulling, it weighs in at 1500 bls.


We want more info!!!!! edro:


----------



## petervanhal (Mar 6, 2011)

*my pulling tractor*

I biuld my cub cadet tractor last year made the frame 39 inches longer and wider in the middle to make room to install a 1967 chevy 283 also had to put it in backwords so it would run in the right direction, that was a big job biulding a clutch driver .
I am very happy the way it pulls took first place in the 1600 lbs. class.

I am now ready to look for a bike engine somewhere in the 650 cc with high rpms
to put in my other cub cadet i have hope to be able to run it next summer.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice job it looks like a mean little tractor.


----------



## petervanhal (Mar 6, 2011)

here are a few more pics. of my cub cadet


----------



## petervanhal (Mar 6, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Nice job it looks like a mean little tractor.


thank you.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

SONOFGUN..now that's a beast.


----------



## 4SPEED (Nov 2, 2013)

Cool. Very cool. Any videos of it?


----------

